
Show HN: Linux sysadmin course – eight years on - snori74
Almost eight years ago I launched an online “Linux sysadmin course for newbies” here at HN.<p>It was a side-project that went well, but never generated enough money to allow me to fully commit to leaving the Day Job.
After surviving the Big C, and getting made redundant I thought I might improve and relaunch it commercially – but my doctors are a pessimistic bunch, so it looked like I didn’t have the time. Instead, I rejigged&#x2F;relaunched it via a Reddit forum this February as free and open - and have now gathered a team of helpers to ensure that it keeps going each month even after I can’t be involved any longer.<p>it’s a month-long course which restarts each month, so “Day 1” of August is this coming Monday. It would be great if you could pass the word on to anyone you know who may be the target market of those who: “...aspire to get Linux-related jobs in industry - junior Linux sysadmin, devops-related work and similar”.<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linuxupskillchallenge.org&#x2F;<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;linuxupskillchallenge&#x2F;<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;snori74.blogspot.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;04&#x2F;health-status.html
======
rudasn
I hope your health gets better. Thanks for the course!

